# Written by Sophia Loren



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Written by Sophia Loren


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks for sharing!!! Something to keep in your wallet and read again when you need reminding!!!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Sometimes we forget the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## sara46ward (Nov 8, 2014)

This is a great article. I've known that she was a smart lady for a long time. Thanks for sharing this with us. Thanks a lot. Sara


----------



## Wildchild (Aug 16, 2016)

Amen!


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you. I needed this.


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Enjoyed reading this thanks for sharing


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love it, I want to copy , paste and send it to others, what a courageous note to oneself.


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes somewhat true, but I have only seen that light at the end of the tunnel, as a bloody freight train thus far! Fabulous lady Sophia Loren is and has always been a stunning woman and with an intelligent brain to match. She is the total package bless her!



Roe said:


> Sometimes we forget the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It's a keeper...


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

So true. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. :sm24:


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

Great to copy and paste to others as well as reading it to one's self from time to time.


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

:sm24:


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

Words of wisdom to ponder time and time again.
Tina


----------



## katyasgrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Not only beautiful, but also wise. Is she still alive? :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> Written by Sophia Loren


That was beautiul. So touching. Thank you.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

That is beautifully written, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thought provoking poem. Thanks for sharing. :sm24:


----------

